# Suppose I had some the parts here, how do I put it together for 3 phase operation



## Jericho (Nov 13, 2011)

1)One three phase 230/460 volt 12 wire Baldor grinder.2) One 3 phase 230/460 5 HP 6 wire motor for an idler motor(whatever that does).3) Several 24 µf oil filled 400 V capacitors from 400 watt metal halide fixtures.4)3 phase 220 volt coil w/holdin contacts size 2 starter.5) 220 volt power source.

How do I put this together to run the Grinder and subsequent 3 phase motors? I would need to know the limitation of motors run size vs 220 V specified amperage (would like to limit to 30 amps) and details on wiring.Will I need a 3 ph distribution panel and a way to manually roll the idler motor to start. 

All the threads I see on the site are either too technical and / or require buying hundreds of dollars in equipment. If the grinder motor is OK, I have only salvage scrap prices so far .


----------



## Fishchips (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello, how many hp on the grinder?


----------

